# Warhammer Online Forum



## Shaimira (16. September 2013)

Nabend,

wurde das Warhammer Forum geschlossen? 
Kann da jedenfalls kein Thread eröffnen?!
Spielt das wirklich niemand mehr?
Wollte eigentlich mal wieder reinschauen...

Gruß


----------



## ZAM (16. September 2013)

Das war nicht beabsichtigt. Das ist beim "Verkleinern" passiert. Ist wieder nutzbar, wie das Aion-Forum.
Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Shaimira (16. September 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das war nicht beabsichtigt. Das ist beim "Verkleinern" passiert. Ist wieder nutzbar, wie das Aion-Forum.
> Danke für den Hinweis.



Aaaah alles klar


----------

